# What is your current favorite nail polish trend?



## BEA2LS (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been so into nails lately that it's not even funny. What is your current favorite look? I am about to do a haul at ulta. I know that grey/gun metal is supposed to be really in and I like it but it's not a love thing. Right now I am loving reds (for upcoming holiday season) and I have a soft spot for very dark colors (I still rock black, but than again I always did!). Strangely, I also have been getting into Essie. I love all their soft colors! it's crazy, they have so many colors and they all look alike kinda but than you see them together and it's so hard to chose! I think a soft color would look good for winter, too. But my nails are so short i think they look better with more color on it. As much as I loved my fake nails, it's so much money (and besides I invested in a pretty large nail polish collection at this point!)
any thoughts on this?


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 25, 2008)

oh seems like are favourites are pretty much the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




anything on the scale from black to red is 'my' colour.
it is hardly even possible to see me with bare nails, but if im going
for a natural look, i like light pinks.
i keep my nails short so i dont look like a 'horny secretary' with all these
reds and blacks


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I sometimes think my black nails look out-dated but I love them


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 25, 2008)

My currenty nail polish trend has got to be red's and gold's.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 25, 2008)

i love french manicures with dark, vampy tips like dark purples and reds.


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

blue.. I love blue's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love navy or light blue..
I also like white.. and other bright colors: lime green, yellow..


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 26, 2008)

I got cloud nine last night from essie (clearance - $2.99!)  it's my third white, i really have been getting into them


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 26, 2008)

My current favourite is anything wine or purple coloured. I love rich colours when it's cold out. And as always my fave brand is OPI


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 26, 2008)

i <3 opi! i love their brush, i have been playing with china glaze and essie lately though.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know if this is a "trend" or not, but today the girl ringing me up at the store had hot pink nails, with gold glitter tips. It was like the gold kind of faded into the pink. Definitely nothing I would wear myself but she rocked it.


----------



## LRG (Nov 26, 2008)

I usually have on red, hot pink, black or french...  I'm hardly ever caught bare nailed lol.  OPI, China Glaze and ORLY are my faves!!  I'm in looooove with pretty nails =)


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm really into neons atm.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I'm really into neons atm._

 

that was me alllll last summer!


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 26, 2008)

I got my 1st opaque nude recently and I'm really digging it. 

My all time favs are still reds, dark blues, purples and blacks with a colored undertone


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 26, 2008)

Right now I am liking the dark reds for the holidays.  I like Chanel's Vamp and Rouge Noir right now.  I also like Sally Hansen's Wine Not?  I need to go and get me something from Opi next.  I have been changing colors every few days and it probably looks the same to most people but I can see the difference.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I got my 1st opaque nude recently and I'm really digging it. 

My all time favs are still reds, dark blues, purples and blacks with a colored undertone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same here - i really love the nudes!!  But darks will always be my thing.


----------



## Jinni (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm wearing a lot of browns (muted, warm, shimmering). I love dark nails in winter.


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been loving the soft grey nailpolish trend.  One of the polishes from the OPI france collection (I think the name is You Don't Know Jacques) is a gorgeous grey, mushroom-y color. Actually, that whole collection was amazing, lol.


----------



## Jinni (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_I've been loving the soft grey nailpolish trend. One of the polishes from the OPI france collection (I think the name is You Don't Know Jacques) is a gorgeous grey, mushroom-y color. Actually, that whole collection was amazing, lol._

 
Yes, that color is amazing. I'm wearing it today!


----------



## Traveler (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd love some recommendations for polish intended for real nails. I have such a hard time with most polishes and my hairdresser said that's because they're meant for acrylics, gel fills and other stuff. I don't want to go that route.

I heard "Butter" might be a good choice, but I haven't found it anywhere local. Any ideas? 

I love french-tipped with a nice blush/purple base and white tips. Or I can go full-tilt red, or gold, or pink ... depends on my mood!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Traveler* 

 
_I'd love some recommendations for polish intended for real nails. I have such a hard time with most polishes and my hairdresser said that's because they're meant for acrylics, gel fills and other stuff. I don't want to go that route.

I heard "Butter" might be a good choice, but I haven't found it anywhere local. Any ideas? 

I love french-tipped with a nice blush/purple base and white tips. Or I can go full-tilt red, or gold, or pink ... depends on my mood!_

 
If it helps, I have real nails and never have a problem with OPI, China Glaze, essie, etc.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_I've been loving the soft grey nailpolish trend. One of the polishes from the OPI france collection (I think the name is You Don't Know Jacques) is a gorgeous grey, mushroom-y color. Actually, that whole collection was amazing, lol._

 
I love that color! It's the only grey I really like..


----------



## Traveler (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_If it helps, I have real nails and never have a problem with OPI, China Glaze, essie, etc._

 
Do you use base and topcoats with these? I wish I could just go to the nail salon every time, because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm such a nudge doing it myself!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_I don't know if this is a "trend" or not, but today the girl ringing me up at the store had hot pink nails, with gold glitter tips. It was like the gold kind of faded into the pink. Definitely nothing I would wear myself but she rocked it._

 
Ahh This sounds so cute x]


----------



## prncezz (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm really into the dark colors for this season. Blues.. Reds.. Purples..


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used OPI for years and it's my absolute favourite. To tell you the truth I love my own nail so I have never even tried acrylic. I also don't use top or base coat and my nails are just fine, they don't get stained and my polish lasts for about a week without chipping 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Traveler* 

 
_Do you use base and topcoats with these? I wish I could just go to the nail salon every time, because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm such a nudge doing it myself!_


----------



## aziajs (Dec 1, 2008)

I love Konad stamps.  I also love gradients.  I am going to try and do one this week.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Traveler* 

 
_Do you use base and topcoats with these? I wish I could just go to the nail salon every time, because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm such a nudge doing it myself!_

 
I use both a base and top coat - usually sally hansen because i happen to have it but i am sure there are better quality ones out there!
I had fakes for years and years and the polish doesn't last as long on my real nails, but i put the top coat on everyday and am pretty good about touch-ups and it works. i actually like the look of natural nails better these days.


----------



## LaLeeMakeup (Dec 6, 2008)

Personally, I havent seen any trends lately, except for deep blues as a nail color now.

For fall & winter I stick to darker shades, deep reds and browns.  For spring and summer I love to wear pink shades ranging from hot pinks all the way to baby pinks.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaLeeMakeup* 

 
_Personally, I havent seen any trends lately, except for deep blues as a nail color now.

For fall & winter I stick to darker shades, deep reds and browns. For spring and summer I love to wear pink shades ranging from hot pinks all the way to baby pinks._

 

i see a lot of silver and grey - i love dark blue but i think a lot of people are sick of it as they were into it last year (I still wear it though!)


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

metalic browns, greys and greens, blacks with blue, red or yellow glitter (new chanels), dark blues


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Traveler* 

 
_Do you use base and topcoats with these? I wish I could just go to the nail salon every time, because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm such a nudge doing it myself!_

 
I usually do especially when using dark nailpolish.
If you can invest in one product I looooove OPI "*Start to Finish*" its basically a 3-in-1... base coat, top coat and nail strengthener. 
This season I am loving the OPI France and Holiday in Toyland collections. France with all the smokey violets and the Holiday collection with the reds and gunmetal and my new love "Baby Its Coal Outside" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I pretty much stick with OPI


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 28, 2008)

I have read that there are three distinct trends this season:
 *Deep Purples (OPI _Eiffel for this Color_, China Glaze _Midnight Ride_)
 *Berries (OPI _Louvre Me Louvre Me Not_, China Glaze _Sexy Silhouette_)
 *Metallics-Champagne, Bronze, Pewter, Silver-NOT Gold (Essie _Steel-ing the_ _Scene_)

I love them all!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 28, 2008)

I've always been someone who likes to invest in styles moreso than trends.  But thankfully trends bring some colors that you might not otherwise be able to get your hands on.  Like the neon trend brought back some colors that I really liked but couldn't get before.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I've always been someone who likes to invest in styles moreso than trends. But thankfully trends bring some colors that you might not otherwise be able to get your hands on. Like the neon trend brought back some colors that I really liked but couldn't get before._

 
i agree, i always love neon pink for summer and last year brought such great colors! same when black was really in, i finally was able to stock up on better quality black nail polish


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_I have read that there are three distinct trends this season:
*Deep Purples (OPI Eiffel for this Color, China Glaze Midnight Ride)
*Berries (OPI Louvre Me Louvre Me Not, China Glaze Sexy Silhouette)
*Metallics-Champagne, Bronze, Pewter, Silver-NOT Gold (Essie Steel-ing the Scene)

I love them all!!!_

 

i have heard that.. i usually stick to what i like, but i am starting to really like silver, a color i would have ignored in the past.


----------



## Mookey Deelish (Dec 30, 2008)

Black is my ultimate fave. I've just splurged on some Chanel Black Satin as I couldn't find any OPI Baby it's coal outside over here in the UK.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mookey Deelish* 

 
_Black is my ultimate fave. I've just splurged on some Chanel Black Satin as I couldn't find any OPI Baby it's coal outside over here in the UK._

 
if black is your thing, you probably would not have liked baby it's coal outside anyway! i love, love, love black and kept putting the opi back on the shelf because it was murky and greyish. i dont really consider it black at all.

i love black nail polish, it makes me sad that a lot of the better  quality brands stopped making it so much. i got an opi one as part of a halloween pack i got but i haven't seen a true black from them other than that in awhile.


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 31, 2008)

Lately, I've been using dark colors like OPI's Lincoln Park At Midnight and Ink plus a couple of others: Milani Black Cherry and a Fantasy Makers one from last Halloween in Vamp Red. The next one to try is Sephora by OPI in Metro Chic....Has anyone tried this color yet?

I have tried the french manicure with colored tips but that was a while ago...Maybe it's time for me to rock them again!


----------



## Trixxy (Jan 2, 2009)

Greys are my favorite trend in the last 6 months.  I used to love wearing a dark charcoal color back in the mid1990s, so I'm happy the trend is back.  In fact, I have 4 different grey polishes so it'll be a long time before I run out.


----------

